# Starting over



## toniwithaneye (Aug 10, 2009)

Hello all!

It's been a good 2 years or so since I've posted. Just a brief re-cap: I got divorced, sold my entire lot of Halloween stuff, went to Iraq for almost 2 years, and have since returned to the US and moved to South FL (I used to be Central-East FL). I am trying to start my Halloween planning early since I'm in a new house and have NO props, and usually starting from scratch is easiest, but I'm at a total loss!

I used to do a haunted house, but I just don't have it in me anymore. I'm a perfectionist control freak, and the stress took the fun out of it. I hear a neighbor does a haunted house anyways, so I won't feel guilty haha. I would like to fully decorate the outside property, inside the house and have a big party.

My new house (being in South FL) is covered with "pretty" palm trees and tropical plants and tropical pool and all that jazz. My front yard is very small. I am trying to figure out ways to spook this place up a bit, but I'm at a loss! I feel like I've lost my touch in the past few years. I don't even know where to start!

Any tips on roughing up small, "pretty" places to make them look a bit scarier for Halloween?


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

I know what I would do...I'd go with it...make a Hawaiian Haunt! I'd have scary Tikis and Menehune (little people) hiding behind the trees and any rocks and have a heiau (Hawaiian cemetery)...I'd love to do that!!! But even though I am part Hawaiian...I now live in Minnesota...just not the same...and the palm tree imatations would be cheesy. But you got it made there! You could even have Pele the Fire Goddess...I guess I'm missing home...


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

It wouldn't hurt to start small and see what your other neighbors do/think. Maybe someone else will be really into it and you can work together to do a big show for next year!

Do you have any pictures of your new place? That might help get some ideas flowing. I like Ramonadona's idea of a Hawaiian themed haunt. Maybe do some tiki carvings out of foam and maybe go a voodoo themed route.

:jol:


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

I was thinking along the same lines. Haunted luau. Tikis and skelemingos would be great and cheap to make. Sounds like a trip to dollar tree is in order.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

yeah Dollar Tree has all sorts of luau stuff right now. Shrunken heads, witch doctors and voodoo zombies oh my.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I agree! Do a haunted Tiki Island theme....look at Devil's Chariot Tiki haunt stuff...he has GREAT ideas...What about a skeleton turning a spitted body over the coals? (I have seen a couple on Hauntforum) And go to The Dollar Tree, they have tons of island stuff for CHEAP. (well...for a dollar actually...hence the name...) They have raffia skirts, little tiki torches that you could Halloween up with some skulls.... I think you can do something great...oh...and WELCOME BACK!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I agree, go with the haunted luau.
I love the haunted tiki island theme Devil's Chariot did. I just moved to Florida as well, and was really considering doing something along those lines.


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Yes! And when you get it all done make sure you post pictures! We'd all LOVE TO SEE what you did!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I think you should have something completely opposite of your neighbor. So to do that talk to your neighbor and figure out what he does. Maybe he is a pirate nut like IMU. And you don't want to compete with that so you do the tiki idea. Or maybe you create a dead island look. If you need ideas seriously just scroll through the picture gallery or the prop how to sections. Those always get my creativity jump started. Anyway, talk to the neighbor and ask to see pictures. It may help to know what level and theme you are competing with.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Sorry to hear.
Dang!
Thanks for your service.

Spiders. And webs. Lots of them. Get a bunch of those large spiders with poseable legs and attach a flock of them to the side of your house. Add a couple web-encased victims and your golden.

Plam trees love to grab webs! I'm in San Diego, I know!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Beef netting is impressive and relatively cheap...big spiders = easy to make...


----------

